# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Autofattura per acquisto auto da un privato

## AnnalisaB

Una Srl acquista un autovettura da un privato, emette quindi autofattura:
segue la numerazione delle fatture di vendita?, deve farla a se stessa indicando i dati del mezzo acquistato e il venditore nel corpo della fattura 
la si registra sia tra le vendite che negli acquisti?
E come viene fatta la registrazione? 
ed il pagamanto? 
grazie delle delucidazioni, ma per me è un argomento del tutto nuovo

----------


## danilo sciuto

Nessuna autofattura !! 
L'acquisto da privato va documentato con una semplice ricevuta emessa dal privato stesso, in cui dichiara di ricevere la somma x per la vendita dell'auto ..... targata ......... atto notaio ......... del ......... 
saluti   

> Una Srl acquista un autovettura da un privato, emette quindi autofattura:
> segue la numerazione delle fatture di vendita?, deve farla a se stessa indicando i dati del mezzo acquistato e il venditore nel corpo della fattura 
> la si registra sia tra le vendite che negli acquisti?
> E come viene fatta la registrazione? 
> ed il pagamanto? 
> grazie delle delucidazioni, ma per me è un argomento del tutto nuovo

----------


## Mayo

In relazione agli acquisti di beni da privati per l'attività aziendale, siano questi automezzi, computer, ecc., ho ancora alcuni dubbi. In effetti, ho notato che la disciplina riguardante l'autofattura, non include gli acquisti da privati. Quindi l'unico modo per certificare l'acquisto di un qualsiasi bene da un privato è una semplice ricevuta emessa da quest'ultimo? E questa ricevuta quindi va registrata tra gli acquisti, e qual è l'articolo iva che devo utilizzare?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Confermo che l'unico modo per certificare l'acquisto di un bene mobile da un privato è una semplice ricevuta emessa da quest'ultimo; questa ricevuta, non essendo una fattura, non va tra nel registro degli acquisti. 
L'articolo iva che io in genere faccio utilizzare è il n. 1, anche se può essere diverso in base ai casi. 
saluti   

> In relazione agli acquisti di beni da privati per l'attività aziendale, siano questi automezzi, computer, ecc., ho ancora alcuni dubbi. In effetti, ho notato che la disciplina riguardante l'autofattura, non include gli acquisti da privati. Quindi l'unico modo per certificare l'acquisto di un qualsiasi bene da un privato è una semplice ricevuta emessa da quest'ultimo? E questa ricevuta quindi va registrata tra gli acquisti, e qual è l'articolo iva che devo utilizzare?

----------


## Mayo

> Confermo che l'unico modo per certificare l'acquisto di un bene mobile da un privato è una semplice ricevuta emessa da quest'ultimo; questa ricevuta, non essendo una fattura, non va tra nel registro degli acquisti. 
> L'articolo iva che io in genere faccio utilizzare è il n. 1, anche se può essere diverso in base ai casi.

  Quindi bisogna registrare solo il movimento contabile, inserendo il bene mobile nel registro dei cespiti. E nel caso di contabilità semplificata, come rilevo il movimento contabile?

----------


## seta

> Quindi bisogna registrare solo il movimento contabile, inserendo il bene mobile nel registro dei cespiti. E nel caso di contabilità semplificata, come rilevo il movimento contabile?

  Nel caso di contabilità semplificata la ricevuta del privato che comprova l'acquisto del bene va registrata anche nel registro acquisti, con le medesime modalità utilizzate per tutti gli altri costi non documentati da fattura di acquisto (spese pranzo, ricevute affitti, ecc.) 
Ciao

----------

